# 98 Altima SE KA24 struts or shocks?



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok i got a question. i saw some Monroe Sensatrack SHOCKS that supposedly fit front and rear 98 Altima se, gle, gxe, and xe. i know that on the 98 Altima SE i have, i have struts all around. how can a shock, with no coil over support the car? this is the description on the product

Year: 1998 - 1998

Engine - Fits
2.4L, 4 Cylinder, Gas, Fuel Injected, VIN "D", KA24DE - Altima, GLE, Sedan
2.4L, 4 Cylinder, Gas, Fuel Injected, VIN "D", KA24DE - Altima, GXE, Sedan
2.4L, 4 Cylinder, Gas, Fuel Injected, VIN "D", KA24DE - Altima, SE, Sedan
2.4L, 4 Cylinder, Gas, Fuel Injected, VIN "D", KA24DE - Altima, XE, Sedan

Notes: Sensa-Trac Shock-Absorber, Front, Left Units, Sold Individually, Position Sensitive Dampening For Drivers Who Want Greater Handling And Increased Comfort, Groove Tube Technology For A Smoother Ride In A Wide Range Of Driving Conditions


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

they're just struts and you would have to use your stock springs with them. They aren't bad for someone just wanting OEM replacement without "performance" gains.


----------

